# Afghan, Pakistani Forces Clash



## RPK

*Afghan, Pakistani Forces Clash - WSJ.com*


KABULAfghan troops destroyed parts of a controversial border outpost recently built by Pakistan, Afghan officials said, pushing Pakistani forces from the area following a heavy exchange of fire that caused casualties and escalated tensions between the two uneasy neighbors.

An Afghan Border Police officer was killed and three others were injured in the clash, in the Goshta district of eastern Nangarhar province, Afghan officials said. While Afghan border police said nine Pakistani troops were killed or injured, the Pakistani military confirmed only two injuries among the Pakistani security personnel.

The overnight battle between the U.S.-advised Afghan security forces and troops from nuclear-armed Pakistan brings a dangerous new complication to American efforts to wind down the Afghan war. It comes as the U.S. is beginning to ship its military gear through Pakistani ports, preparing for the withdrawal of most U.S. forces at the end of next year.

The worst clash between Afghan and Pakistani forces in more than a decade erupted just a week after U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry met Afghan President Hamid Karzai and Pakistan's army chief Gen. Ashfaq Parvez Kayani in Brussels for talks that sought to both improve relations between the two countries and bring the Taliban to the negotiating table.

The fighting sparked a furious reaction in Afghanistan on Thursday, with thousands of Afghans chanting slogans against Pakistan as they carried the body of the killed border policeman, Mohammed Qassim Khan, through the streets of Nangarhar's capital city of Jalalabad. Comments calling for war against Pakistan were posted on Afghan social-media sites, with many users changing their profile pictures to those of Afghan border troops.

Afghan Border Police spokesman Idris Momand said the Afghan forces, which held the disputed border outpost for several hours, retreated to their previous positions later Thursday as regular Afghan National Army units rushed to the area to reinforce it.

The fighting in Goshta followed weeks of complaints from Kabul about the new border outposts, which were erected in recent months by Pakistan. The British-drawn boundary between the two countries is disputed by Afghanistan, which doesn't recognize as an international frontier the so-called Durand Line that cuts through the ethnic Pashtun heartland. The line isn't properly demarcated, and while the Pakistani government says the new fortifications are on its side of the border, Afghan officials claim they are as much as 30 km inside Afghan territory. U.S. military maps show the disputed outposts within Afghanistan, officials say.

On Wednesday, the Afghan Border Police unit deployed on the Goshta border noticed that the Pakistani forces had begun additional work on fortifying their outpost, despite recent agreements to suspend such construction, Afghan officials said. A protest made by an Afghan commander on the scene to Pakistani commanders led to a dispute, which was followed by gunfire from Pakistani troops, they said. At about 9 p.m., Pakistani forces began shelling the Afghan positions, the officials said.

While there has been repeated Pakistani shelling in the remote areas of Kunar and Nuristan province in recent years, such cross-border firing is new to Goshta. The Afghan forces responded with mortars and rocket-propelled grenades, destroying three Pakistani compounds and two watchtowers, and forced the Pakistani troops to retreat from the area at about 2 a.m., an Afghan official said.

Pakistani officials challenged this account. A Pakistani military official said the Afghans started firing on the Pakistani position in the Mohmand agency on Wednesday, injuring two security personnel. "Pakistan retaliated by counter-fire," he said, declining to provide any other details.

U.S. Army Col. Thomas Collins, a spokesman for the U.S.-led coalition, also declined to provide details on the fighting in Goshta. "We are aware of the developments and are in contact with both sides to determine what happened," he said.

Keeping the Afghan-Pakistani border open is crucial for U.S. plans to remove its military equipment from Afghanistan as the remaining 66,000 U.S. troops withdraw from the country.

Pakistani military analyst Talat Masood, a retired lieutenant-general, said he doubted the clash would lead to the border's closure, as it would be "mutually harmful."

Habib Khan Totakhil in Kabul and Annabel Symington in Islamabad contributed to this article.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

already a thread running..


----------



## RPK

Ayush said:


> already a thread running..



where post the link?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Reminds me of an accident few years back... when my father was commanding FC ... ANA troops came inside our border and fired a few shots... and the wing commander ordered the subedar on the respective post which was situated in the area to fire... and guess what... the guys killed 4 soldiers and injured alot more and tht too with a DSHK... they even left their bodies... and till dawn they werent even allowed to pick up those bodies... ANA is sub human ... once they killed a poor shephard kid grazing sheeps near the border.. another guy from the shephards village saw the episode and reported it to FC... In turn the ANA faced alot of shyt!

God protect our soldiers!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## muse

The firing went on for two hours - no PAF or army aviation response - the army that runs away to fight another day, strikes again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

already posted .

dont waste time and space by repeating .


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

muse said:


> The firing went on for two hours - no PAF or army aviation response - the army that runs away to fight another day, strikes again.



Sup VCHENG..or are you his british brother from another mother? captian britain!


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

well on face book it looks like ANA has won a war , as per pics on their pages .............hehehhehehehe

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## forcetrip

REHAN NIAZI FALCON said:


> well on face book it looks like ANA has won a war , as per pics on their pages .............hehehhehehehehttp://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/p480x480/[/QUOTE]
> 
> That taking down a helicopter was actually pretty interesting.. Media .. you startle me sometimes..


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

afghan air force involved too ......hehhehehe


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

We are fighting these idiots:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2F80llZ5F4

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

well this the pic they are claiming ................



forcetrip said:


> That taking down a helicopter was actually pretty interesting.. Media .. you startle me sometimes..







they are claiming so .............. bit looks like a lie

well looks like ANA need to be taught a lesson , call for PAKISTAN air force bomb these bloody fools

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

they want war lets give them real war ....... cos it is easy to defeat on facebook lets make them taste the reality , hehhehehhee


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

REHAN NIAZI FALCON said:


> well this the pic they are claiming ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are claiming so .............. bit looks like a lie
> 
> well looks like ANA need to be taught a lesson , call for PAKISTAN air force bomb these bloody fools




Lol man... thts not even PAA camo... here is what a MI heli of PA looks like:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

2 Pak troops wounded. 1 ANA insect sent to God with lead implants . 

And more will follow for every time a kunawaz like that makes such aggression

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan&#8217;s foreign office summoned the Afghan Charge d&#8217;Affairs on Thursday to lodge a strong protest against the unprovoked border clash by Afghanistan in which two Pakistani paramilitary troops were injured.

According to Afghan officials, an Afghan border policeman was also killed in the exchange of fire late Wednesday.

According to a press statement issued today by the Pakistani Foreign Office, the firing incident took place at 9:45 pm from the Afghan posts on the Pakistani Gursal post.

Two Frontier Constabulary (FC) soldiers were injured as a result of the heavy fire directly targeting the post, said the foreign office.

&#8220;Pakistani security forces exercised maximum restraint and communicated first to the Afghan side about this serious violation through military channels,&#8221; said the statement.

&#8220;The Afghan Cd&#8217;A was conveyed serious concern over this violation as a result of which 2 FC soldiers were injured. This is not the first time that the heavy fire was initiated from the Afghan side causing heavy injury and damage to the Pakistani structures,&#8221; it added.

A senior Pakistan security official in the country&#8217;s northwest had earlier said that firing by Afghan National Army (ANA) troops triggered an exchange of fire that lasted for two hours on the Pakistan-Afghan border in the Mohmand tribal district.

&#8220;It was continuous fire on one of our checkpost that forced our troops to retaliate,&#8221; the official told AFP.

&#8220;ANA was firing with small and heavy weapons. At least two of our security personnel were injured. We will raise this issue on the proper forum,&#8221; the official said.

It is the latest incident in a series of cross-border attacks, which Afghan and Pakistan authorities have traded blame for initiating.

The latest tensions are focused on Pakistan&#8217;s building of a military gate which Afghan officials claim is inside Afghanistan.

Afghan President Hamid Karzai has ordered his top officials to take immediate action to remove the gate and other &#8220;Pakistani military installations near the Durand Line&#8221;.

The Durand Line is the 1893 British-mandated border between the two countries. It is recognised by Pakistan, but not by Afghanistan.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Reminds me of an accident few years back... when my father was commanding FC ... ANA troops came inside our border and fired a few shots... and the wing commander ordered the subedar on the respective post which was situated in the area to fire... and guess what... the guys killed 4 soldiers and injured alot more and tht too with a DSHK... they even left their bodies... and till dawn when we recieve confirmation from the IGFC they werent even allowed to pick up those bodies... ANA is sub human ... once they killed a poor shephard kid grazing near the border.. another guy from the shephards village saw him and reported it to FC... In turn the ANA faced alot of shyt!
> 
> God protect our soldiers!



I finished my MBA and I'm in the process of selling desk, car and other such things to be back there by June period

And when I get bet there, I'm whipping out my Zigana, a pack of cigs and I will personally wait around Pewar Valley and see if I can pick off some of these rats with my own hand


I will say it shamelessly. I can't wait for the Talebs to slaughter these faggots in football stadiums

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Cherokee

Helicopter bit is true or exaggeration ??


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

REHAN NIAZI FALCON said:


> well on face book it looks like ANA has won a war , as per pics on their pages .............hehehhehehehe



What's the link? Lets all go in - especially any Pashto Darri or Balouch speakers. 

I want their followers to be put in their place



Oh and by the way, the post was damaged but not destroyed. It would be rebuilt. Get the Air Force involved if we have to - once the funds dry these opium rats will meet the same fate as the TTP gandus they send across

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## muse

> Pakistani security forces exercised maximum restraint and communicated first to the Afghan side about this serious violation through military channels



meow - this is response of the army that runs away, it's no wonder Afghans have zero respect and zero fear of the so called Pakistan Fauj (Kiyani and his officer corp's army)


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Cherokee said:


> Helicopter bit is true or exaggeration ??



LOL... man...


----------



## Cherokee

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> LOL... man...



Not the answer i was looking for , but anyways thanks .


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> I finished my MBA and I'm in the process of selling desk, car and other such things to be back there by June period
> 
> And when I get bet there, I'm whipping out my Zigana, a pack of cigs and I will personally wait around Pewar Valley and see if I can pick off some of these rats with my own hand
> 
> 
> I will say it shamelessly. I can't wait for the Talebs to slaughter these faggots in football stadiums










Cherokee said:


> Not the answer i was looking for , but anyways thanks .



No there was no heli involved ... the pic they posted is also not a PAA heli... check the previous page!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pinnacle

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> We are fighting these idiots:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2F80llZ5F4


hufff.... How Stupid they are.. Having this type of enemy or opposition is just simply your own insult... 
I can only say this..


----------



## Dance

REHAN NIAZI FALCON said:


> well on face book it looks like ANA has won a war , as per pics on their pages .............hehehhehehehe



Lol they can't even win the "Facebook war". That's probably one of the worst attempts at photoshops that I've ever seen.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## A.Rafay

muse said:


> meow - this is response of the army that runs away, it's no wonder Afghans have zero respect and zero fear of the so called Pakistan Fauj (Kiyani and his officer corp's army)


Why are you against our army??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> I finished my MBA and I'm in the process of selling desk, car and other such things to be back there by June period
> 
> And when I get bet there, I'm whipping out my Zigana, a pack of cigs and I will personally wait around Pewar Valley and see if I can pick off some of these rats with my own hand
> 
> 
> I will say it shamelessly. I can't wait for the Talebs to slaughter these faggots in football stadiums



*Khan Sahib*, ainaa ghusaaa !  

Not good for you health !  

And what the heck is a Zigana ?


----------



## OrionHunter

> The fighting sparked a furious reaction in Afghanistan on Thursday, with *thousands of Afghans chanting slogans against Pakistan *as they carried the body of the killed border policeman, Mohammed Qassim Khan, through the streets of Nangarhar's capital city of Jalalabad. *Comments calling for war against Pakistan were posted on Afghan social-media sites*, with many users changing their profile pictures to those of Afghan border troops.


Wow! That sucks! It seems that Pakistan is going to have a massive problem on its hands after the US troops withdrawal. The Pakistani Army's grand design and one point agenda of 'strategic depth' in Afghanistan is going to come a cropper, what with the Afghans going hammer and tongs against them! 

Why do most Afghans hate Pakistan? You don't need to be a rocket scientist to figure that out!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Armstrong said:


> *Khan Sahib*, ainaa ghusaaa !
> 
> Not good for you health !
> 
> And what the heck is a Zigana ?



There's only one language this foreign funded "army" would understand. 

This has gone too far and a lot of guys are getting more than just ghusa 


Zigana is a Turkish made fully automatic pistol. Bought it just before I left for the states; still in the box and came with extended mag 

The ANA is an enemy force. The sooner we realize it the better. Lets see what happens to them in a few months/years. 

As for construction of posts - it will continue and there ain't nothing some kooni ANA could do about it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

REHAN NIAZI FALCON said:


> well this the pic they are claiming ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are claiming so .............. bit looks like a lie
> 
> well looks like ANA need to be taught a lesson , call for PAKISTAN air force bomb these bloody fools









*The idiots are posting pictures of their own shot down helicopters....compare the camouflage. *

*
Anyway Pakistan Army needs to be careful with what it's against in Afghanistan. *

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## muse

A.Rafay said:


> Why are you against our army??



Because it's not "our" Army - and because it is not a Army that has at it's heart, Country, Duty and Honor.

It's called the Paak Fauj suggesting that it is Pakistan's army, but it is not, it belongs to it's officer corp and they have sold it to a particular religious cult - they have no affinity with Pakistan, neither the officer corp nor their army, they fight for who ever affords them. It is a disgrace of an army because it has no honor, it's soldiers are expert not at killing the enemy but surrendering (all very Islamic).

Our task must be to create a Army worthy of the label "Pakistan Army", not this national disgrace, that values the lives of it's soldiers even less than it values the nation state of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

OrionHunter said:


> Why do most Afghans hate Pakistan? You don't need to be a rocket scientist to figure that out!



Yeah but one does need to be a rocket scientist to understand why the foOk do most Pakistanis still love Afghans as their brothers & sisters ?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Digital Soldier

danish falcon said:


> hufff.... How Stupid they are.. Having this type of enemy or opposition is just simply your own insult...
> I can only say this..



Its just a video, very old one, an exceptional case. Most modern armies like US army have addicts and crazy people in their armed forces. 
And do you know your security forces kill people for 20 rupees, I heard several such cases when they killed poor drivers. so corrupt and cheap.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

OrionHunter said:


> Wow! That sucks! It seems that Pakistan is going to have a massive problem on its hands after the US troops withdrawal. The Pakistani Army's grand design and one point agenda of 'strategic depth' in Afghanistan is going to come a cropper, what with the Afghans going hammer and tongs against them!
> 
> Why do most Afghans hate Pakistan? You don't need to be a rocket scientist to figure that out!


No actually if you analyze events from 60s onwards every time they stepped foot across the border they were shot - either by regular troops or by the tribes. 

When the funding dries they won't even have bullets left even in chanber. Assuming Talebs don't get to them first

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> There's only one language this foreign funded "army" would understand.
> 
> This has gone too far and a lot of guys are getting more than just ghusa
> 
> 
> Zigana is a Turkish made fully automatic pistol. Bought it just before I left for the states; still in the box and came with extended mag
> 
> The ANA is an enemy force. The sooner we realize it the better. Lets see what happens to them in a few months/years.
> 
> As for construction of posts - it will continue and there ain't nothing some kooni ANA could do about it



How will the Tribals react if the Pakistan Army were to respond to the next engagement with a small skirmish or too with the ANA on the border Tribal Areas ?


----------



## Pinnacle

Digital Soldier said:


> Its just a video, very old one, an exceptional case. Most modern armies like US army have addicts and crazy people in their armed forces.
> And do you know your security forces kill people for 20 rupees, I heard several such cases when they killed poor drivers. so corrupt and cheap.


When ?? Where ?? I havent heard anything like that.. May be they were ANA soldiers instead of Pak Army.... 
I think You Forgot...


----------



## IamINDIA

I think this is a plan by the the afghan government to unite their ppl against a common foe. from a neutral point of view its a good idea cause it will unite the ppl of Afghanistan and give more credibility to ANA while reducing the influence of Taliban among the ppl of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muse

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> No actually if you analyze events from 60s onwards every time they stepped foot across the border they were shot - either by regular troops or by the tribes.
> 
> When the funding dries they won't even have bullets left even in chanber. *Assuming Talebs don't get to them first *



And of course the Talib will not come for Pakistan ?

The best way to deal with Afghans and Pashtun of any variety is to be fair but firm - if you will deliver punishment, deliver it fully, not like the so called Pakistan Army waiting to surrender


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Armstrong said:


> How will the Tribals react if the Pakistan Army were to respond to the next engagement with a small skirmish or too with the ANA on the border Tribal Areas ?



depends where these undisciplined idiots expend their bullets before running out and being forced to run away as per example A, B, C, X, Y an Z of the past 40 some years.

again - that's assuming the talebs and the other anti-govt. forces of the central-east, easternmost and southeast provinces that are largely out of govt. control dont get to them first

Bajaur has often been in their cross-hairs simply because despite repeated attempts at crossing border, they failed. Irregular tribal militias like Mamon Qaumi Lashkar tought them good "education"


examples:

Bajaur incursion: Afghan militants retreat after suffering losses &#8211; The Express Tribune

Border incursion in Bajaur: Clashes continue between Afghan intruders, tribesmen &#8211; The Express Tribune



muse said:


> And of course the Talib will not come for Pakistan ?
> 
> The best way to deal with Afghans and Pashtun of any variety is to be fair but firm - if you will deliver punishment, deliver it fully, not like the so called Pakistan Army waiting to surrender



i don't know what meds you're on today

it's the afghans who always ran away; just look at some of the links i posted above

and as long as they have millions of refugees, as long as they engage in conduct that harms out interest - i have no sympathy at all for them. Let them all fester and burn further for a while. Bring in the Air Force too.

a few sonic booms over Kabul will smash the glass of their presidential palace and either make them mad or make them "introspect"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Digital Soldier

danish falcon said:


> When ?? Where ?? I havent heard anything like that.. May be they were ANA soldiers instead of Pak Army....
> I think You Forgot...



Are you living in Pakistan?? Its habitual behavior of Pakistani security forces, you don't need any prove.


----------



## Dance

Armstrong said:


> Yeah but one does need to be a rocket scientist to understand why the foOk do most Pakistanis still love Afghans as their brothers & sisters ?



Thats changing.

Thanks to the internet and by interacting with Afghans, Pakistanis are finding out the true nature of Afghans. Most Pakistanis I know really don't like them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

IamINDIA said:


> I think this is a plan by the the afghan government to unite their ppl against a common foe. from a neutral point of view its a good idea cause it will unite the ppl of Afghanistan and give more credibility to ANA while reducing the influence of Taliban among the ppl of the country.



Could very well be. The issue is - Karzai himself is a hated man. He's scared of the very army you're talking about, why do you think American private contractors who provide security services are the ones guarding his sorry, mentally unstable azz. Did you ever think of that aspect?

99% of the worth of their GDP is derived either directly by foreign assistance or projects that were tendered to foreign companies; unless they plan to finance an army they cant even afford to pay salaries or pensions to using narcotics money (which again, they might try to do) -- they have ZERO chance against Pakistan

and that applies to india as well - which has tried to use Afghanistan as a base to foment and create an anti-Pakistan agenda. That plan will have failed too since Karzai and their indian ally 'forced' Pakistan to opt for the realistic and least of all evils.

Wait till 2014. Then the real games will begin. Only this time, hopefully we'll have the sanity to expel every last Afghan from Pakistani soil. They should not be welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## muse

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> as long as they engage in conduct that harms our interest - i have no sympathy at all for them. Let them all fester and burn further for a while. Bring in the Air Force too.
> 
> a few sonic booms over Kabul will smash the glass of their presidential palace and either make them mad or make them "introspect"



Talk is cheap - it's what I would want as well, but how come in all these years the army that runs away to fight another day, never did that? I blame the so called Pakistan army for this state of affairs - had it responded with overwhelming force and ensured that Afghan reinforcements would be preoccupied with collecting and burying the dead, then it would give cause to those who plan these acts to introspect -- of course if the so called Pakistan army had any honor, it would make it it's obsession to find out who planned this and to ensure that Pakistani agents visited them in their homes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Windjammer said:


> *The idiots are posting pictures of their own shot down helicopters....compare the camouflage. *
> 
> *
> Anyway Pakistan Army needs to be careful with what it's against in Afghanistan. *



this post pretty much will sum up the whole thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Dance said:


> Thats changing.
> 
> Thanks to the internet and by interacting with Afghans, Pakistanis are finding out the true nature of Afghans. Most Pakistanis I know really don't like them.



I dunno, I remember at my office & college people were supporting the Afghan Cricket Team in a couple of matches saying 'They are a Brothers' !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M.harris

Armstrong said:


> I dunno, I remember at my office & college people were supporting the Afghan Cricket Team in a couple of matches saying 'They are a Brothers' !



Tell them to join any afghan forum or to interact with an afghan on internet and then ask them about that so called brotherhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

muse said:


> Talk is cheap - it's what I would want as well, but how come in all these years the army that runs away to fight another day, never did that?



you're babbling on about something you have no idea about. . .

coming from a guy who can't even operate or clean a gun is now talking about others who supposedly "run away"

did the Pakistanis here "run away" or did they fire back and kill one of the hostile forces? If you answer that question, you'll have an answer.




> I blame the so called Pakistan army for this state of affairs - had it responded with overwhelming force and ensured that Afghan reinforcements would be preoccupied with collecting and burying the dead, then it would give cause to those who plan these acts to introspect -- of course if the so called Pakistan army had any honor, it would make it it's obsession to find out who planned this and to ensure that Pakistani agents visited them in their homes.



the checkpost construction will continue till its completed and anytime some undisiciplined, untamed soldier with one boot on and the other one lost from the afghan side tries anything - more will be sent to their deaths pre-maturely as they have been in the past

and as i said i cant wait to personally stare them down myself.....i could stack them like sand-bags and make them target practice if i wanted to and then sleep soundly like a baby after that

coward ANA, coward Afghans

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dance

Armstrong said:


> I dunno, I remember at my office & college people were supporting the Afghan Cricket Team in a couple of matches saying 'They are a Brothers' !




They must not have been exposed to the true nature of Afghans.

Interestingly, the people who dislike them the most are Pakistani Pashtuns. Every Pakistani Pashtun I've met has told me how they dont like Afghans.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pinnacle

Digital Soldier said:


> Are you living in Pakistan?? Its habitual behavior of Pakistani security forces, you don't need any prove.


How do you know our Army better than us .. ?? I think may be you were one of the millions of refugees who stayed or staying in Pakistan....


----------



## Armstrong

M.harris said:


> Tell them to join any afghan forum or to interact with an afghan on internet and then ask them about that so called brotherhood.





Dance said:


> They must not have been exposed to the true nature of Afghans.
> 
> Interestingly, the people who dislike them the most are Pakistani Pashtuns. Every Pakistani Pashtun I've met has told me how they dont like Afghans.



I dunno I told them what my interactions with the Afghans had impressed upon me, explicitly mentioning the Punjabi Dal Khor thing & many other similar nuggets & one of the guys replied 'Even if thats true we should be good to them & treat them well & maybe one day they'd mend their ways because of the love they got from us' !


----------



## M.harris

Armstrong said:


> I dunno I told them what my interactions with the Afghans had impressed upon me, explicitly mentioning the Punjabi Dal Khor thing & many other similar nuggets & one of the guys replied 'Even if thats true we should be good to them & treat them well & maybe one day they'd mend their ways because of the love they got from us' !



goodluck to that guy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

Armstrong said:


> I dunno I told them what my interactions with the Afghans had impressed upon me, explicitly mentioning the Punjabi Dal Khor thing & many other similar nuggets & one of the guys replied 'Even if thats true we should be good to them & treat them well & maybe one day they'd mend their ways because of the love they got from us' !



Just show them an afghan forum and see what they say about Pakistanis, they'll change their views. Pakistanis should start realizing who their enemy is. 

I'll post something in that stupid and funny from all around the world thread to show how Pakistani Pashtuns make fun of these people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

Dance said:


> They must not have been exposed to the true nature of Afghans.
> 
> Interestingly, the people who dislike them the most are Pakistani Pashtuns. Every Pakistani Pashtun I've met has told me how they dont like Afghans.



This whole idea of Afghan Pashtuns is interesting - they used to be called Kabuli

Either way the shabby performance of the so called Pakistan Army what has allowed the Afghan to imagine that they can attack, as they have now done, numerous times across the border - This whole idea of the army that runs away is reinforced by images of vast numbers of Pakistani soldiers laying their weapons to the ground before a handful of Talib - the idea of surrender seems one that is popular among officers of the Pakistan army


----------



## Digital Soldier

danish falcon said:


> How do you know our Army better than us .. ?? I think may be you were one of the millions of refugees who stayed or staying in Pakistan....



I couldn't get your first point. I have never been to Pakistan, although my step-cousins have business in Karachi.


----------



## Pinnacle

Digital Soldier said:


> I couldn't get your first point. I have never been to Pakistan, although my step-cousins have business in Karachi.


Okay. You People stay in Pakistan and when go back to your country , you always talk against Pakistan And Its Army...
Why is it ?? Is it Fair.. ??


----------



## Sedqal

If there is an ANA after 2014 they will be the prime opponents of Taliban. Abu Zulfiqar's wish of stadium justice might come true


----------



## Digital Soldier

danish falcon said:


> Okay. You People stay in Pakistan and when go back to your country , you always talk against Pakistan And Its Army...
> Why is it ?? Is it Fair.. ??



I really hope it was not so. Its all because of ISI's support for barbaric extremists and proxy wars against our country. Our leaders may have committed mistakes in the past, i admit that. Such attitudes from our people is just an effect, not the cause. I hope you are educated to the natural laws of cause and effect.

Think if some country dominate your country through a criminal group like Taliban and other dangerous religious extremists. Imagine TTP takes over power in Pakistan with the support of another country in that case the Pakistani people would understand, how much it hurts. Thats what happened in Afghanistan when the only country, pakistan support that Taliban regim.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brother Barry

I don't believe border police could take down a Pakistani border post that was inside Afghanistan. Karzai only controls the presidential palace, nothing more. And he even has trouble with that! So this is clearly propaganda.

That is, if you believe our Pakistani fellow forum members.


----------



## Areesh

REHAN NIAZI FALCON said:


> well on face book it looks like ANA has won a war , as per pics on their pages .............hehehhehehehe



Lol they can't even Photoshop properly.


----------



## jaibi

We should strategically engage Afghanistan. They simply cannot beat us in open war but we do not want to repeat the enmity of the pre-Soviet Afghanistan. We have a common enemy: the Talibs. Let's focus on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Haseebullah

At a crucial time of the elections,these Afghan actions have cleared my doubts of where their loyalty rests.
They should not complain when we return the favor.


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> What's the link? Lets all go in - especially any Pashto Darri or Balouch speakers.
> 
> I want their followers to be put in their place
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and by the way, the post was damaged but not destroyed. It would be rebuilt. Get the Air Force involved if we have to - once the funds dry these opium rats will meet the same fate as the TTP gandus they send across



afghan pages ....my i saw few pics on my cousin's page so visited it and opened the source pages , he is afghan. Niazi so showing what they have been provided ...... i am already there along with my comments


----------



## Kompromat

Pakistan-Afghanistan border dispute


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Atleast 8000 pakistani soldiers are stationed in mohamnd agency with support of heavy artillery, military aviation and tanks, They have evacuated all the villages of its residents near border and and are stationed in homes....Checkposts are on each peak of hills, and they do heavy shelling on Afghan villages whenever some taliban try to enter into mohamnd agency or attack pakistani check posts....Afghan civilians pay the price....Those Pakistanis who refuse to believe it, should remember operation brekhna in mohmand agency in which Pakistan army used heavy artillary, tanks and air force on its own territory, why they wont use it on afghan villages?
In durand line agreement, the border along mohmand agency was the only one which was not demarcated as amir abul rehman wanted whole mohmand territory....So most of the Pak-afghan clashes take place along mohamnd agency as border is not demarcated.....
Unlike pakistani mohamnds, Mohamands on afghan side are not taken for granted, they are very angry at Pakistani indiscriminate shelling on their villages and they would welcome any pakistani misadventure with their guns.....
@Sher Malang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Haseebullah said:


> At a crucial time of the elections,these Afghan actions have cleared my doubts of where their loyalty rests.
> They should not complain when we return the favor.



All borders will be sealed soon, any infiltration will be dealt with.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> There's only one language this foreign funded "army" would understand.
> 
> This has gone too far and a lot of guys are getting more than just ghusa
> 
> 
> Zigana is a Turkish made fully automatic pistol. Bought it just before I left for the states; still in the box and came with extended mag
> 
> The ANA is an enemy force. The sooner we realize it the better. Lets see what happens to them in a few months/years.
> 
> *As for construction of posts - it will continue and there ain't nothing some kooni ANA could do about it*


*
*
This kind of provocations would only unite Afghan people against you......You need to understand that Pakistan army is engaged in exhausting war with talibans in FATA, it cant afford animosity of Afghan people.


----------



## Kompromat

Pak-one said:


> [/B]
> This kind of provocations would only unite Afghan people against you......You need to understand that Pakistan army is engaged in exhausting war with talibans in FATA, it cant afford animosity of Afghan people.



We don't wish to have animosity with Afghan people, however we will do whats necessary to protect our borders. ANA doesn't represent Afghan people, if they seek hostilities they would get the exact same thing back. Afghanistan has to realize where its at, and what sort of engagement it needs to undertake with us.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Aeronaut said:


> We don't wish to have animosity with Afghan people, however we will do whats necessary to protect our borders. ANA doesn't represent Afghan people, if they seek hostilities they would get the exact same thing back. Afghanistan has to realize where its at, and what sort of engagement it needs to undertake with us.



ANA surely doesnt represent Talibans but it does represent rest of Afghans..... You have no idea how Afghans are beaming with patriotism in their groups and forums, expressing their admiration for ANA...and hate for pakistan.
Afghans quarrels with each other, but against any external threat they get united....
But it is also a fact that If Pakistan seals its border , they would heavily suffer.....so both sides needs to be cool headed and solve the check post issue...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Armstrong said:


> How will the Tribals react if the Pakistan Army were to respond to the next engagement with a small skirmish or too with the ANA on the border Tribal Areas ?



Same tribe live on either side, mohamands, they wont engage with each other for Pak army or ANA.....bajaur case of 60s was different, two different tribes quarreled with each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShahidT

Afghanistan up to no good as always. they need to be taught a resounding lesson once.

an unrelated observation: the afghans violated our territory at a time when chinese have crossed border and camp in ladakh. both at a time when the LOC and international border between Pak-India are peaceful and quiet, no incidents reported at all. make of it what you will, but it's a very peculiar moment in history considering the subcontinent's past


----------



## Sher Malang

I wish pakistan makes daily such adventures it only makes us strong and united 

Thank you pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Sher Malang said:


> I wish pakistan makes daily such adventures it only makes us strong and united
> 
> Thank you pakistan!



You are the only person in this world who is thanking someone for killing his soldier. Proves that you are an Afghan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

install shaheen, ghauri, babar, nasr missiles and shows afghan if they attack what will they get from daddy

any attack should mean full fledged war on afghanistan


----------



## Digital Soldier

Aeronaut said:


> ANA doesn't represent Afghan people



What represents Afghan people, The Taliban?? you have such bad attitude. does TTP represent Pakistani people?


----------



## Sher Malang

Areesh said:


> You are the only person in this world who is thanking someone for killing his soldier. Proves that you are an Afghan.



You are the only person in this world who is happy from someone for destruction of your check posts, lose of ground and running living a beghairat life, surely proves that your a pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Sher Malang said:


> You are the only person in this world who is happy from someone for destruction of your check posts, lose of ground and running living a beghairat life, surely proves that your a pakistani



Why think about a small post when you can literally troll and mock the whole country? When we are already holding huge chunk of that land, which you consider yours own. And you can't do a jack about it except whining on internet.

We would build the post again in no time. Not a problem for us. Till then enjoy trash from your media.



> *One member of the Afghan border police is dead* and two Pakistani soldiers have been wounded after a row close to the disputed Gursal border gate.



http://www.euronews.com/2013/05/02/two-hour-gunfight-and-one-dead-in-pakistan-afghanistan-border-dispute/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

Afghanistan Forces cannot beat al queda and Taliban and they want to fight Pakistan 

think again 

no need a new war

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

darkinsky said:


> install shaheen, ghauri, babar, nasr missiles and shows afghan if they attack what will they get from daddy
> 
> any attack should mean full fledged war on afghanistan



Pakistan can not afford any war right now.....TTP has exhausted and demoralized Pakistani soldiers.....When you would engage better equipped ANSF, you would give breathing space to TTP and you would observe more aggressiveness in them against Pakistan army......



darkinsky said:


> install shaheen, ghauri, babar, nasr missiles and shows afghan if they attack what will they get from daddy
> 
> any attack should mean full fledged war on afghanistan



Pakistan can not afford any war right now.....TTP has exhausted and demoralized Pakistani soldiers.....When you would engage better equipped ANSF, you would give breathing space to TTP and you would observe more aggressiveness in them against Pakistan army......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Andross said:


> Everyone is tired of the Pakistani armed forces



im glad Pak forces have tired indian forces


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

bdslph said:


> Afghanistan Forces cannot beat al queda and Taliban and they want to fight Pakistan
> 
> think again
> 
> no need a new war



It is also true for Pakistan army......it is unable to defeat TTP...
If Afghan Taliban defeat ANA, then next target would be Pakistan which according to them has sold itself to america..........They would provide sanctuaries to TTP where they would train, freshen up ,regroup and from there they would launch attacks on pakistan......


----------



## darkinsky

Andross said:


> It is not our troops being shot and blown to bits on a daily basis sometimes i wonder the morale of the armed forces in Pakistan who have suffered so much abuse.



im glad pakistan forces tired the entire indian armed forces


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Andross said:


> Everyone is tired of the Pakistani armed forces and ISI even the balochs know about the kidnaps they did



When india stationed a large army in kashmir , they also antagonized kashmiris.....


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

Pak-one said:


> It is also true for Pakistan army......it is unable to defeat TTP...
> If Afghan Taliban defeat ANA, then next target would be Pakistan which according to them has sold itself to america..........They would provide sanctuaries to TTP where they would train, freshen up ,regroup and from there they would launch attacks on pakistan......



yar visit the pages of AFGHAN army what they are trying to promote , rather than promoting peace they are calling for war with PAKISTAN ....... such kind of frenzy will be more dangerous for them than us , both countries need to respect each others borders and should look to eradicate taliban with mutual efforts. this kind of approach as adopted now by afghan forces will benefit taliban only ........ looks as they are on same page with taliban and are blaming us ......

being contiguous neighbour and Muslim countries , they should respect each other's sovereignty ........
afghans need to shun their hawkish attitude and Pakistan need to end any kind of interference but at same time no other country should be allowed to use afghan land against us ...


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

Andross said:


> Everyone is tired of the Pakistani armed forces and ISI even the balochs know about the kidnaps they did



what about raw , what aboout role of raw in balochistan , khasmir , asaam , berma , bangladesh , sirilanka , nepal ........everyone is tired of indian's hypocrisy


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

REHAN NIAZI FALCON said:


> yar visit the pages of AFGHAN army what they are trying to promote , rather than promoting peace they are calling for war with PAKISTAN ....... such kind of frenzy will be more dangerous for them than us , both countries need to respect each others borders and should look to eradicate taliban with mutual efforts. this kind of approach as adopted now by afghan forces will benefit taliban only ........ looks as they are on same page with taliban and are blaming us ......
> 
> being contiguous neighbour and Muslim countries , they should respect each other's sovereignty ........
> afghans need to shun their hawkish attitude and Pakistan need to end any kind of interference but at same time no other country should be allowed to use afghan land against us ...



They are not to be blamed, you troops were stationed in check posts within Afghan territory .Afghans are also sick of pakistani shelling on their villages.

These were basically check posts of ISAF which they handed over to Pakistan when they were leaving. 
Border along mohmand agency is not demarcated. Mohmands also live on other side so it is always complicated...Pakistan also offered national ID cards and other packages to many villages on other side of border. Now they have erected gate and occupied check posts within afghan territory , can easily claim the area as afghan mohmands have dual citizenship along the border.


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

Pak-one said:


> They are not to be blamed, you troops were stationed in check posts within Afghan territory .Afghans are also sick of pakistani shelling on their villages.
> 
> These were basically check posts of ISAF which they handed over to Pakistan when they were leaving.
> Border along mohmand agency is not demarcated. Mohmands also live on other side so it is always complicated...Pakistan also offered national ID cards and other packages to many villages on other side of border. Now they have erected gate and occupied check posts within afghan territory , can easily claim the area as afghan mohmands have dual citizenship along the border.


this is what afhgan govt is claiming , ISPR says something else ........ even aghan army page claiming that those were on a border that they don't accept ....... they are on durand line ............ issue is they don't accept duran line and are not accepting gates ............ 
if our forces were on wrong side then ISAF and other forces were there they wouldn't have allowed to happen it


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

and bombing issue is from both sides ........ few week back 5 patients were brought who were injured cos of bombing from afghan side and they told that many were injured and it was a routine matter ....... most of villagers close to afghan border have now shifted into inner parts to come out of bombing range .....
it is a dilemma that need to be sorted out ........ 
both countries must learn to respect each other



Andross said:


> Thats why they come to still play cricket with us but nobody wanna go to Pakistan lol



well world media is biased and is defaming us ......... don't worry they will come soon ....
enjoy IPL and stop poking in others issues .....


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

REHAN NIAZI FALCON said:


> this is what afhgan govt is claiming , ISPR says something else ........ even aghan army page claiming that those were on a border that they don't accept ....... they are on durand line ............ issue is they don't accept duran line and are not accepting gates ............
> if our forces were on wrong side then ISAF and other forces were there they wouldn't have allowed to happen it



ISPR is not neutral source. And ISAF should give explaination why they handed over their check posts to Pakistan.


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

Pak-one said:


> ISPR is not neutral source. And ISAF should give explaination why they handed over their check posts to Pakistan.


afghan govt is aslo not a neutral source ......... best option is to call govts to sit together and review it rather than attack .....
dialogue and diplomacy is best option in current scenario ........


----------



## pakdefender

Sher Malang said:


> I wish pakistan makes daily such adventures it only makes us strong and united
> 
> Thank you pakistan!



think big and wish big ... ask Pakistan to for a drubbing of the nuclear kind


----------



## That Guy

Digital Soldier said:


> Are you living in Pakistan?? Its habitual behavior of Pakistani security forces, you don't need any prove.



You realize that this is just an excuse for you to not have to present evidence that you clearly don't have, don't you?

Let's be totally honest, you're making things up. &#1342;_&#1342;


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Reminds me of an accident few years back... when my father was commanding FC ... ANA troops came inside our border and fired a few shots... and the wing commander ordered the subedar on the respective post which was situated in the area to fire... and guess what... the guys killed 4 soldiers and injured alot more and tht too with a DSHK... they even left their bodies... and till dawn they werent even allowed to pick up those bodies... ANA is sub human ... once they killed a poor shephard kid grazing sheeps near the border.. another guy from the shephards village saw the episode and reported it to FC... In turn the ANA faced alot of shyt!
> 
> God protect our soldiers!



as we would say in Pashto -- Chatray de che kunay kay wee ma yey kullawawa


(if there is an umbrella wedged up your azzhole, don't open it)

i.e. if you are already in a deep shyt, dont make things harder for yourself

if you look at it on the broader scheme of things - every action by Afghans (be it the people or their 'military') which were aimed at harming Pakistan ended up harming them 100 times worse!

we can close down the Durrand Line and fly a squadron over their air space --- do a few sonic booms over Kabul - and there's absolutely NOTHING the Afghans could do about it

we help liberate them from soviets --- housed them, fed them, clothed them -- and these peasant-like roaches like these ANA soldiers resort to such badmashi behaviour

at any rate - 1 ANA soldier was killed, 2 wounded, 2 of ours were wounded - no deaths reported. 


just wait till NATO leaves - then the real fun and games would take place

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## That Guy

muse said:


> This whole idea of Afghan Pashtuns is interesting - they used to be called Kabuli
> 
> Either way the shabby performance of the so called Pakistan Army what has allowed the Afghan to imagine that they can attack, as they have now done, numerous times across the border - This whole idea of the army that runs away is reinforced by images of vast numbers of Pakistani soldiers laying their weapons to the ground before a handful of Talib - the idea of surrender seems one that is popular among officers of the Pakistan army



Run away? Did the PA not fire back? If they did, then it's not running away.

Why are you ignoring facts? The post was partially destroyed but the soldiers are apparently still there.


----------



## That Guy

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> if you look at it on the broader scheme of things - every action by Afghans (be it the people or their 'military') which were aimed at harming Pakistan ended up harming them 100 times worse!
> 
> we can close down the Durrand Line and fly a squadron over their air space --- do a few sonic booms over Kabul - and there's absolutely NOTHING the Afghans could do about it
> 
> we help liberate them from soviets --- housed them, fed them, clothed them -- and these peasant-like roaches like these ANA soldiers resort to such badmashi behaviour
> 
> at any rate - 1 ANA soldier was killed, 2 wounded, 2 of ours were wounded - no deaths reported.
> 
> 
> just wait till NATO leaves - then the real fun and games would take place



I think the only reason why the PA hasn't been aggressive against the ANA is because they don't want to drag the American forces into it.

I am of the opinion that the Afghans want to start a war with Pakistan before the foreign forces leave, so that they can drag them into a conflict with Pakistan and force them to fight the PA.

The PA has done the right thing here and has not over exaggerated the military response by sending in the PAF to do bombing runs, or even sent in helicopters, both of which would force the foreign forces to act against Pakistan. Yes, I know the Afghans said that there was a heli that they shot down, but the pictures they posted was of an Afghan heli, and there is no evidence that even that Afghan heli was destroyed during the conflict, as no credible independent news source has verified or even reported such an event taking place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

muse said:


> This whole idea of Afghan Pashtuns is interesting - they used to be called Kabuli
> 
> Either way the shabby performance of the so called Pakistan Army what has allowed the Afghan to imagine that they can attack, as they have now done, numerous times across the border - This whole idea of the army that runs away is reinforced by images of vast numbers of Pakistani soldiers laying their weapons to the ground before a handful of Talib - the idea of surrender seems one that is popular among officers of the Pakistan army



oh is that so well okay then -- they are where YOU should be apparently Mr. Tough One. 

mano a mano against ANA? we dont even need to radio in aerial support of any kind. I've seen ANA guys in action -- we hosted delegation of infantry as well as demolitions/bomb disposal experts and these guys were busy stealing the extra soap, toothpaste and uniforms we provided them; they always begged for water after every half-assed 5k -- and the funniest part was, they fight so much amongst themselves

(i swear I'm not making that up)

if you have a problem with Pak Army then at least have the decency to shut up and quick spewwing out vitriolic garbage like this which I have seen from you time to time, unfortunately

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A1Kaid

Sher Malang said:


> I wish pakistan makes daily such adventures it only makes us strong and united
> 
> Thank you pakistan!




Not if your all dead.

Just like we beheaded that Indian soldier PA should behead those Afghan soldiers involved. Send attack helicopters into the area, supporters by infantry and heavy machine guns and if need be the PAF what are those bastards doing? Too expensive to fly now?


----------



## That Guy

pehgaam e mohabbat said:


> Afghanistan up to no good as always. they need to be taught a resounding lesson once.
> 
> an unrelated observation: the afghans violated our territory at a time when chinese have crossed border and camp in ladakh. both at a time when the LOC and international border between Pak-India are peaceful and quiet, no incidents reported at all. make of it what you will, but it's a very peculiar moment in history considering the subcontinent's past



I had the same thought, really is an odd time right now, isn't it?



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> oh is that so well okay then -- they are where YOU should be apparently Mr. Tough One.
> 
> mano a mano against ANA? we dont even need to radio in aerial support of any kind. I've seen ANA guys in action -- we hosted delegation of infantry as well as demolitions/bomb disposal experts and these guys were busy stealing the extra soap, toothpaste and uniforms we provided them; they always begged for water after every half-assed 5k -- and the funniest part was, they fight so much amongst themselves
> 
> (i swear I'm not making that up)
> 
> if you have a problem with Pak Army then at least have the decency to shut up and quick spewwing out vitriolic garbage like this which I have seen from you time to time, unfortunately



Can't really blame them for not being able to keep up with the PA, the ANA is poorly trained as they only get about 6-8 months training according to the BBC and most of that is learning how to march in a line, granted that's tough to do, but useless in combat...unless you're trying to give your enemy a clear line of shot, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

That Guy said:


> I think the only reason why the PA hasn't been aggressive against the ANA is because they don't want to drag the American forces into it.
> 
> I am of the opinion that the Afghans want to start a war with Pakistan before the foreign forces leave, so that they can drag them into a conflict with Pakistan and force them to fight the PA.
> 
> The PA has done the right thing here and has not over exaggerated the military response by sending in the PAF to do bombing runs, or even sent in helicopters, both of which would force the foreign forces to act against Pakistan. Yes, I know the Afghans said that there was a heli that they shot down, but the pictures they posted was of an Afghan heli, and there is no evidence that even that Afghan heli was destroyed during the conflict, as no credible independent news source has verified or even reported such an event taking place.




well if that's the case, theyre biting off more than they could chew because they should be focused on saving their own azzes first -- from their own fellow Afghans!

approx. 98-99% of the formal Afghan GDP comrpises of foreign aid; who pays the salaries for their 3 lakh strong army? They have no military industry, they cant even make their own bloody uniforms. How will they wage a war against Pakistan when we could turn their already crappy country into a sea of sand.

Yes PA has tried to exercise MAJOR restraint and rather than through empty words and threats -- just do what it's interested in doing (i.e. safeguarding borders, enforcing those borders through more manned checkposts, etc.). 

But the patience will wear thin. And NATO of all entities knows not to be STUPID to get itself involved because they are interested more in getting the hell OUT in a dignified manner. Antagonizing Pakistan will certainly not be in their best interests, as they themselves admit.



Sher Malang said:


> I wish pakistan makes daily such adventures it only makes us strong and united
> 
> Thank you pakistan!



the pleasure is, and would continue to be ours 

how united do you feel when Pakistan provides you with the wheat and cement which your fellow Afghans couldnt produce themselves? 

Your very welcome indeed 



A1Kaid said:


> Not if your all dead.
> 
> Just like we beheaded that Indian soldier PA should behead those Afghan soldiers involved. Send attack helicopters into the area, supporters by infantry and heavy machine guns and if need be the PAF what are those bastards doing? Too expensive to fly now?



PA doesnt need to get its hands dirty; seems the talebs will take care of them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Pak-one said:


> Pakistan can not afford any war right now.....TTP has exhausted and demoralized Pakistani soldiers.....When you would engage better equipped ANSF, you would give breathing space to TTP and you would observe more aggressiveness in them against Pakistan army......
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan can not afford any war right now.....TTP has exhausted and demoralized Pakistani soldiers.....When you would engage better equipped ANSF, you would give breathing space to TTP and you would observe more aggressiveness in them against Pakistan army......





Won't cost PA much to decimate ANA, attacking lightly equipped outposts is nothing.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Pak-one said:


> Pakistan can not afford any war right now.....TTP has exhausted and demoralized Pakistani soldiers.....When you would engage better equipped ANSF, you would give breathing space to TTP and you would observe more aggressiveness in them against Pakistan army......



have you ever served in the military (in any of the branches)

how do you know about their 'morale' did you ask them 


It just so happens that they are ever more 'charged' than they've ever been before to find and kill the enemy wherever the rats and their supporters hide. Unlike the ANA - the PA is welcomed by most of the tribes and they themselves are fighting the TTP.

we've lost men and they died for Pakistan....the rats we kill every day died for whom? 


it's been a costly insurgency no doubt, but we'll come off stronger and resilient as ever; the end-game is nearing and God-willing - all 'impediments' and 'irritants' would be neutralized (as well as their generous donors)


this is all talk - wait and see for yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> well if that's the case, theyre biting off more than they could chew because they should be focused on saving their own azzes first -- from their own fellow Afghans!
> 
> approx. 98-99% of the formal Afghan GDP comrpises of foreign aid; who pays the salaries for their 3 lakh strong army? They have no military industry, they cant even make their own bloody uniforms. How will they wage a war against Pakistan when we could turn their already crappy country into a sea of sand.
> 
> Yes PA has tried to exercise MAJOR restraint and rather than through empty words and threats -- just do what it's interested in doing (i.e. safeguarding borders, enforcing those borders through more manned checkposts, etc.).
> 
> But the patience will wear thin. And NATO of all entities knows not to be STUPID to get itself involved because they are interested more in getting the hell OUT in a dignified manner. Antagonizing Pakistan will certainly not be in their best interests, as they themselves admit.



Of course NATO doesn't want to start a war with Pakistan, they know that it would be suicide. It's the Afghans that want to start a war with Pakistan and force NATO forces into it.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

@Abu Zolfiqar
In my opinion Afghan governament was supposed to raise their voice against ISAF who have handed over these check posts within Afghan territory to Pakistan when they were leaving.


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

A1Kaid said:


> Not if your all dead.
> 
> Just like we beheaded that Indian soldier PA should behead those Afghan soldiers involved. Send attack helicopters into the area, supporters by infantry and heavy machine guns and if need be the PAF what are those bastards doing? Too expensive to fly now?



Are you implying that PA are Butchers?. What will be the difference between PA and TTP if both behead their enemies.
You surely are a crazy one, perhaps you play too much violent video games in America.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> have you ever served in the military (in any of the branches)
> 
> how do you know about their 'morale' did you ask them
> 
> 
> It just so happens that they are ever more 'charged' than they've ever been before to find and kill the enemy wherever the rats and their supporters hide. Unlike the ANA - the PA is welcomed by most of the tribes and they themselves are fighting the TTP.
> 
> we've lost men and they died for Pakistan....the rats we kill every day died for whom?
> 
> 
> it's been a costly insurgency no doubt, but we'll come off stronger and resilient as ever; the end-game is nearing and God-willing - all 'impediments' and 'irritants' would be neutralized (as well as their generous donors)
> 
> 
> this is all talk - wait and see for yourself



Faujis have families...childern and wife...none of them want to be died at the hands of taliban....it is career for them, they do the army job to earn for their families....Ask any fauji whether he wants to be stationed at lahore or waziristan.
And tribes do not invite/army, Army is a necessary evil to finish taliban....and Army doesnt seek permission from tribals to bomb and shell their villages....any tribal in FC, khasadar and levies would try his best that no harm is inflicted on any of his people. Same can not be said about fauji from jehalum or chakwal, who has come here to terminate bearded terrorists and its "supporters"


----------



## A1Kaid

Pak-one said:


> Are you implying that PA are Butchers?. What will be the difference between PA and TTP if both behead their enemies.
> *You surely are a crazy one, perhaps you play too much violent video games in America.*



Do you know Prophet Muhammad also ordered that some of his enemies be beheaded? Apparently not you ignorant fool. Although personally I am against the act, I didn't literally mean PA should go and deliberately behead Afghan soldiers, it's better to just fire on them and decimate them that way.


----------



## Armstrong

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> as we would say in Pashto -- Chatray de che kunay kay wee ma yey kullawawa
> 
> 
> (if there is an umbrella wedged up your azzhole, don't open it)


 @Pukhtoon @Hyperion @LoveIcon @Abu Zolfiqar - That beats anything we could come up in Punjabi !

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

A1Kaid said:


> Do you know Prophet Muhammad also ordered that some of his enemies be beheaded? Apparently not you ignorant fool. Although personally I am against the act, I didn't literally mean PA should go and deliberately behead Afghan soldiers, it's better to just fire on them and decimate them that way.



Source?
Did holy prophet beheaded muslims?
And i dont understand the logic behind creation of Pakistan...name of islam was used to carve out a separate country. But Its creation has led to division of kashmiri, baloch and pashtun muslims...now it is bullying its muslim neighbour......pakistan is always sowing seeds of discord between pakhtuns of two sides, one big family sharing same religion. Is it not unislamic to sow hate between muslims of same nation and keep them divided through various tactics?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Armstrong said:


> @Pukhtoon @Hyperion @LoveIcon @Abu Zolfiqar - That beats anything we could come up in Punjabi !



Your are not good in Punjabi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

A1Kaid said:


> Not if your all dead.
> 
> Just like we beheaded that Indian soldier PA should behead those Afghan soldiers involved. Send attack helicopters into the area, supporters by infantry and heavy machine guns and if need be the PAF what are those bastards doing? Too expensive to fly now?



So scared of PA ......

Boasting on shameful and Barbaric acts and also painting it with religion


----------



## Spring Onion

Andross said:


> It is not our troops being shot and blown to bits on a daily basis sometimes i wonder the morale of the armed forces in Pakistan who have suffered so much abuse.



You being an Indian should rightly wonder as why Pakistan Army personnel do not commit suicide despite working in the most difficult terrorism hit areas and as you said being shot and blown to bits While Indian army committing suicide on daily basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## pakdefender

How exactly can afghans fight a war with Pakistan ?

The toilet of an afghan army head quarter in Kabul can be taken out in day with our long range misslies or air strikes, all of their fixed installtions for supplies and stores can be destroyed in a similar manner , 

if their american sugar daddies dont want their doggie to be beaten up then they have to put it on a leash or else they and their doggie can remain locked in the land locked afghanistan , we know how costly it is for the americans to get locked out from using land routes

If iran were to provide them covert supprort to them we have means to put iran in its place as well 

The ghaddar types in Pakistan who sympathise with afghanistan for ethnic or religous reasons need to open their eyes and wake up from their slumber with regards to afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brother Barry

pakdefender said:


> How exactly can afghans fight a war with Pakistan ?
> 
> The toilet of an afghan army head quarter in Kabul can be taken out in day with our long range misslies or air strikes, all of their fixed installtions for supplies and stores can be destroyed in a similar manner ,
> 
> if their american sugar daddies dont want their doggie to be beaten up then they have to put it on a leash or else they and their doggie can remain locked in the land locked afghanistan , we know how costly it is for the americans to get locked out from using land routes
> 
> If iran were to provide them covert supprort to them we have means to put iran in its place as well
> 
> The ghaddar types in Pakistan who sympathise with afghanistan for ethnic or religous reasons need to open their eyes and wake up from their slumber with regards to afghanistan



Don't build check posts on our soil, and we won't overrun them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Digital Soldier

pakdefender said:


> How exactly can afghans fight a war with Pakistan ?
> 
> The toilet of an afghan army head quarter in Kabul can be taken out in day with our long range misslies or air strikes, all of their fixed installtions for supplies and stores can be destroyed in a similar manner ,
> 
> if their american sugar daddies dont want their doggie to be beaten up then they have to put it on a leash or else they and their doggie can remain locked in the land locked afghanistan , we know how costly it is for the americans to get locked out from using land routes
> 
> If iran were to provide them covert supprort to them we have means to put iran in its place as well
> 
> The ghaddar types in Pakistan who sympathise with afghanistan for ethnic or religous reasons need to open their eyes and wake up from their slumber with regards to afghanistan



zor lagawo, zor lagawo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

Only advantage afghans have is that it is always a risk for pakistanis to hit a Nato soldier during such skirmishes. Once Allied forces leave they will be pissing in their pants. 
All the privileges and equipment will certainly be taken away from them as no wants them to fall in the hands of taliban. I just hope Nato pulls out responsibly unlike russian who left tanks and helicopters while they were running.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Digital Soldier said:


> zor lagawo, zor lagawo



aur tum muth lagao , iss kay elawa tum kuch nahi kar saktay

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pakdefender

Brother Barry said:


> Don't build check posts on our soil, and we won't overrun them.



everyday afghans go about polishing our boots and clean the gutters in Pakistan , they basically get their ***** overurn everyday in Pakistan , you people are not capable of overrunning anything related to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Brother Barry said:


> Don't build check posts on our soil, and we won't overrun them.



 That's not your soil, Mullah Omar claims more of it then you do.

Also, control your own side and try to deal with the pests responsible for cross border attacks. 
Otherwise, do not complain when we take the matter into our own hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Digital Soldier

pakdefender said:


> everyday afghans go about polishing our boots and clean the gutters in Pakistan , they basically get their ***** overurn everyday in Pakistan , you people are not capable of overrunning anything related to Pakistan



We have businesses in Pakistan and employ Pakistani citizens, and even give them homes for rent. That is who we are in Pakistan, believe it or not. We are much richer then average Pakistani, because our Afghan mental conditioning does not allow us to believe in poverty and slave-mindedness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Digital Soldier

pakdefender said:


> aur tum muth lagao , iss kay elawa tum kuch nahi kar saktay



lage raho beta, keep trying you will win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adamkhel

smuhs1 said:


> Only advantage afghans have is that it is always a risk for pakistanis to hit a Nato soldier during such skirmishes. Once Allied forces leave they will be pissing in their pants.
> All the privileges and equipment will certainly be taken away from them as no wants them to fall in the hands of taliban. I just hope Nato pulls out responsibly unlike russian who left tanks and helicopters while they were running.



By responsibly leaving I assume you mean that all military equipments and weaponry should be given to Pakistan Right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Digital Soldier said:


> Its just a video, very old one, an exceptional case. Most modern armies like US army have addicts and crazy people in their armed forces.
> *And do you know your security forces kill people for 20 rupees*, I heard several such cases when they killed poor drivers. so corrupt and cheap.




Lol man..... in KPK its known tht a kabuli can kill his brother for a few rs.

Also... guess who sold these weapons:


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Brother Barry said:


> Don't build check posts on our soil, and we won't overrun them.



Lol man... we even hunt in afghan territory and ANA cant do jackshit about tht...



Digital Soldier said:


> We have businesses in Pakistan and employ Pakistani citizens, and even give them homes for rent. That is who we are in Pakistan, believe it or not. We are much richer then average Pakistani, because our Afghan mental conditioning does not allow us to believe in poverty and slave-mindedness.



yeah right.. labourers and ...... surely are rich people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A1Kaid

Digital Soldier said:


> We have businesses in Pakistan and employ Pakistani citizens, and even give them homes for rent. That is who we are in Pakistan, believe it or not. We are much richer then average Pakistani, because our Afghan mental conditioning does not allow us to believe in poverty and slave-mindedness.



Not sure if you understand the reality of Afghans living in Pakistan but many are living in refugee camps.






Afghan refugee camp.


Personally I think Pakistanis should adopt the Afghan children, because Afghan men cannot take care or provide for their own children.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sedqal

Durand Line issue must be resolved, these things will continue till there is a properly demarcated border. Pakistan should consider this to be its foremost priority in Afghan region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Sedqal said:


> Durand Line issue must be resolved, these things will continue till there is a properly demarcated border. Pakistan should consider this to be its foremost priority in Afghan region.



If they don't accept current Durand line than draw new one on bank of Amu Darya

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Secur

Digital Soldier said:


> We have businesses in Pakistan and employ Pakistani citizens, and even give them homes for rent. That is who we are in Pakistan, believe it or not. We are much richer then average Pakistani, because our Afghan mental conditioning does not allow us to believe in poverty and slave-mindedness.



Well , I can see the Kandahar's finest expressing your wildest dreams and fantasies here  But why aren't the Afghan refugees returning to the heaven Afghanistan and insist they are Pakistanis ?  

Afghan mental conditioning is what is giving you these delusions  I have a couple of very nice pictures of what you are in Pakistan 



LoveIcon said:


> If they don't accept current Durand line than draw new one on bank of Amu Darya



The boundary was ratified by the Afghan Govt with the British . The issue is settled , case closed . Fait accompli , if you will .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sedqal

LoveIcon said:


> If they don't accept current Durand line than draw new one on bank of Amu Darya



Problem is that Pakistani side is not even touching the issue. There is not even a rough understanding about the border and for all practical means Afghanistan national policy at the moment is that Pakistan is occupying their land. PA is very eager to jump on the driving seat but has failed miserably in protecting any Pakistani interest. We are exactly at the same spot we were in 1990's.


----------



## Secur

Sedqal said:


> Problem is that Pakistani side is not even touching the issue.



Mate , what problem do you see except a puppet Govt counting its last days issuing desperate and nonsensical statements claiming what-not ? Apparently , according to the Afghan Govt we have intruded 50 km into other side of the Durand Line , made threatening remarks to their president - the Mayor of the Presidential Palace and aren't assisting them in the peace talks .


----------



## Adamkhel

Aeronaut said:


> We don't wish to have animosity with Afghan people, however we will do whats necessary to protect our borders. ANA doesn't represent Afghan people, if they seek hostilities they would get the exact same thing back. Afghanistan has to realize where its at, and what sort of engagement it needs to undertake with us.



According to you, is it OK that our army enters on your side of Durrandline and set up some checkpoints to protect our country? If your answer is No then please elaborate why not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

Adamkhel said:


> By responsibly leaving I assume you mean that all military equipments and weaponry should be given to Pakistan Right?



We have already got enough indigenous potential to produce infantry weapons so our aims are a bit higher than handguns and rifles. Pakistan is probably interested in attack/transport helicopters and MRAP vehicles so don't sweat it. I doubt that Americans will going to leave Apaches and Cobras in the hands of afghans.


----------



## Sedqal

Adamkhel said:


> According to you, is it OK that our army enters on your side of Durrandline and set up some checkpoints to protect our country? If your answer is No then please elaborate why not



You can't complain unless you accept Durand line as border.


----------



## Pandora

Digital Soldier said:


> We have businesses in Pakistan and employ Pakistani citizens, and even give them homes for rent. That is who we are in Pakistan, believe it or not. We are much richer then average Pakistani, because our Afghan mental conditioning does not allow us to believe in poverty and slave-mindedness.



I don't think Afghan can employ anyone when they are selling smuggled stuff in our streets. Don't get your hopes so high. There are nearly 2 million Afghan refugees in pakistan with 1 million illegal imigrants so get your facts straight. All afghan refugees are going back to afghanistan in 2014 along with their smuggling business chains as government already changed their status.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Pashtunistan or let say half of afghanistan belong to us pakistani pashtuns.

we are 3 time more than afghan pashtuns..

i just hope that the majority of pakistani pashtuns realize this and claim our land back while pushing all the afghan pashtuns or tajikized or uzbekized pashtuns into rest of afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Adamkhel said:


> According to you, is it OK that our army enters on your side of Durrandline and set up some checkpoints to protect our country? If your answer is No then please elaborate why not



No one is crossing the D.Line from our side, and we will not allow anyone to do that either. Its a settled issue Karzai is propping up to get more funds from India and perhaps get re-elected again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adamkhel

farhan_9909 said:


> Pashtunistan or let say half of afghanistan belong to us pakistani pashtuns.
> 
> we are 3 time more than afghan pashtuns..
> 
> i just hope that the majority of pakistani pashtuns realize this and claim our land back while pushing all the afghan pashtuns or tajikized or uzbekized pashtuns into rest of afghanistan



Farhan

If you were living at the time when Angrez where ruling on indian subcontinent, I assume you would be very proudlu serve on their army as soldier or officers, wouldn't you?



Aeronaut said:


> No one is crossing the D.Line from our side, and we will not allow anyone to do that either. Its a settled issue Karzai is propping up to get more funds from India and perhaps get re-elected again.



Seems that you are not reading the news very well, FYI your army has set up a number of checkposts inside Afghanistan and forced many people to leave their homes in Gosht district of Nangarhar province


----------



## Kompromat

Adamkhel said:


> Seems that you are not reading the news very well, FYI your army has set up a number of checkposts inside Afghanistan and forced many people to leave their homes in Gosht district of Nangarhar province



Please provide a credible source.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adamkhel

Aeronaut said:


> Please provide a credible source.



What is a credibale source to you?


----------



## Kompromat

Adamkhel said:


> What is a credibale source to you?



AP/BloomBerg/BBC/Xinghua/Al-Jazeera/Al-Arabia/Deuchewella etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Digital Soldier

Secur said:


> Well , I can see the Kandahar's finest expressing your wildest dreams and fantasies here  But why aren't the Afghan refugees returning to the heaven Afghanistan and insist they are Pakistanis ?
> 
> Afghan mental conditioning is what is giving you these delusions  I have a couple of very nice pictures of what you are in Pakistan



I didn't claim that there are not exceptional cases, but you cannot judge the whole issue by seeing a picture. People are categorized into different groups. All of the refugees do not live in tents. Most Afghan have set up successful businesses in cities like Karachi, Peshawar and Islamabad, and Pakistanis know that.


----------



## Digital Soldier

A1Kaid said:


> Not sure if you understand the reality of Afghans living in Pakistan but many are living in refugee camps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afghan refugee camp.
> 
> 
> Personally I think Pakistanis should adopt the Afghan children, because Afghan men cannot take care or provide for their own children.



You did not understand my point.


----------



## Digital Soldier

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lol man..... in KPK its known tht a kabuli can kill his brother for a few rs.
> 
> Also... guess who sold these weapons:



I know the level of KPK people. Watch Khyber TV and see the idiotic behaviors. ufff you people are so shameless, watch Peshawari Pakistani movies. Frankly speaking thumari bilkul etini awqat nahi hea to make fun of Afghans. they call Afghan pashtuns Kabuli because but dont know what they are saying and why they are saying. watch youtube the peshawari dances and unexplainable behaviors Pashto Lady Dancing To a Pashto Song ( Insane Crazy Lady) (FAT) - YouTube


----------



## Secur

Digital Soldier said:


> I didn't claim that there are not exceptional cases, but you cannot judge the whole issue by seeing a picture. People are categorized into different groups. All of the refugees do not live in tents. Most Afghan have set up successful businesses in cities like Karachi, Peshawar and Islamabad, and Pakistanis know that.



Give me a break ! 

Actually , seeing the FUBAR state of your country and how it is not poised to get better soon , you are in no position to claim anything like that . It was one stupidity under the influence of THC from you to declare Afghans being in a better shape than Pakistan and earning more than us , another to defend it , I am not counting the drug and weapon dealers here , because that is the only thing Afghans deal in with some success , add the crimes . The 3 million ungrateful refugees from your country are nothing but nuisance who do not wish to leave to your Incredible Afghanistan . 

Even the worst HDI of a Pakistani city is more than the combined one of your country . What delusions are you in ? 



Digital Soldier said:


> I know the level of KPK people.



Who are a thousand times more prosper than the other side of the Durand Line

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Digital Soldier said:


> We have businesses in Pakistan and employ Pakistani citizens, and even give them homes for rent. That is who we are in Pakistan, believe it or not. We are much richer then average Pakistani, because our Afghan mental conditioning does not allow us to believe in poverty and slave-mindedness.



Rich off the narcotics trade. Your national speciality.

The rich afghans in Hyatabad live in the most gaudy, low class three level houses. The kids steal mobile phones and parts from the cars. Try strealing bricks or other things which are piled up and don't belong to them

I had to hold 4 afghan 20 year old something's at gunpoint because they came on mule carts and stole about 200 kilos of cement we had piled by our gate which was about to be used for some house work. They took it all on their donkey cart I had to run as fast as I could and tell them to return it or I will put lead in their rear holes. 

To their credit, they actually quietly complied rather than cry about it despite their wrong.

I say it shamelessly. You don't like us? Get the fck out of our country. Not welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Adamkhel said:


> Farhan
> 
> If you were living at the time when Angrez where ruling on indian subcontinent, I assume you would be very proudlu serve on their army as soldier or officers, wouldn't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that you are not reading the news very well, FYI your army has set up a number of checkposts inside Afghanistan and forced many people to leave their homes in Gosht district of Nangarhar province



The day you chutiyas take charge of your country and stop engaging in activity that harms Pakistan, be prepared for more such construction

You have a problem? Cry me a river



Digital Soldier said:


> I didn't claim that there are not exceptional cases, but you cannot judge the whole issue by seeing a picture. People are categorized into different groups. All of the refugees do not live in tents. Most Afghan have set up successful businesses in cities like Karachi, Peshawar and Islamabad, and Pakistanis know that.



And despite that your characteristically treacherous segment of society abuses Pakistan? 

If that's so, boycott these "successful businesses" you talk about.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SHAMK9

Digital Soldier said:


> I know the level of KPK people. Watch Khyber TV and see the idiotic behaviors. ufff you people are so shameless, watch Peshawari Pakistani movies. Frankly speaking thumari bilkul etini awqat nahi hea to make fun of Afghans. they call Afghan pashtuns Kabuli because but dont know what they are saying and why they are saying. watch youtube the peshawari dances and unexplainable behaviors Pashto Lady Dancing To a Pashto Song ( Insane Crazy Lady) (FAT) - YouTube


At least we are not beheading them  see the difference?


----------



## farhan_9909

i was wondering cant we pakistani or the true pashtuns makes up some sort of alliance to claim our lost pashtunistan from kabuli(pashtuns) and rather merge it with KPK/Pakistan while pushing the kabuli to the rest of remaining uzbekized and tajikized afghanistan.this would also provide strategic dept to pakistan as well as we will get our land back

as we are the majority.not only in numbers but more powerful as well as richer.


----------



## SHAMK9

farhan_9909 said:


> i was wondering cant we pakistani or the true pashtuns makes up some sort of alliance to claim our lost pashtunistan from kabuli(pashtuns) and rather merge it with KPK/Pakistan while pushing the kabuli to the rest of remaining uzbekized and tajikized afghanistan.this would also provide strategic dept to pakistan as well as we will get our land back
> 
> as we are the majority.not only in numbers but more powerful as well as richer.


No thank you, Pakistan should stay away from Afghanistan, why would we want more people? Protecting the Durad line and kicking out afghanis is enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

SHAMK9 said:


> No thank you, Pakistan should stay away from Afghanistan, why would we want more people? Protecting the Durad line and kicking out afghanis is enough.


the historic pashtunistan region includes half of afghanistan..afghanistan pashtuns excluding the refugees in pakistan are less than 6-7 millions while the land has alot of resources and bigger as well

it will provide strategic debt to pakistan..and in long run will help us alot against india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

farhan_9909 said:


> i was wondering cant we pakistani or the true pashtuns makes up some sort of alliance to claim our lost pashtunistan from kabuli(pashtuns) and rather merge it with KPK/Pakistan while pushing the kabuli to the rest of remaining uzbekized and tajikized afghanistan.this would also provide strategic dept to pakistan as well as we will get our land back
> 
> as we are the majority.not only in numbers but more powerful as well as richer.



That boat has sailed; we tried something like that in the early years of Pakistan...remember ! 

Now I'm sure neither us nor them want it !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Armstrong said:


> That boat has sailed; we tried something like that in the early years of Pakistan...remember !
> 
> Now I'm sure neither us nor them want it !



yes i agree about this part

but anyway i am sure after few decades when pashtuns population in afghanistan will shrink to less than 20%.

the Afghanistan will no more be known as the mother land of pashtuns but rather pakistan.since we will outnumber them even more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

REHAN NIAZI FALCON said:


> well this the pic they are claiming ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are claiming so .............. bit looks like a lie
> 
> well looks like ANA need to be taught a lesson , call for PAKISTAN air force bomb these bloody fools



ANA comprise of northern alliance warlords... they are armed and trained by US, Iran and India.
ANA is simply a force created by 3 named states to hit Pakistan, bunch of haters.


----------



## Adamkhel

farhan_9909 said:


> the historic pashtunistan region includes half of afghanistan..afghanistan pashtuns excluding the refugees in pakistan are less than 6-7 millions while the land has alot of resources and bigger as well
> 
> it will provide strategic debt to pakistan..and in long run will help us alot against india



We would rather comment collectively succide than joing the Pakistan. Contrary to you we afghans still haven't lost our sense of gharat.



farhan_9909 said:


> yes i agree about this part
> 
> but anyway i am sure after few decades when pashtuns population in afghanistan will shrink to less than 20%.
> 
> the Afghanistan will no more be known as the mother land of pashtuns but rather pakistan.since we will outnumber them even more



You missed out a very important detail that in the next decades you would lower yourself from the level of panjabized pashtun to panajbized pathan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adamkhel

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> The day you chutiyas take charge of your country and stop engaging in activity that harms Pakistan, be prepared for more such construction
> 
> You have a problem? Cry me a river
> 
> 
> 
> And despite that your characteristically treacherous segment of society abuses Pakistan?
> 
> If that's so, boycott these "successful businesses" you talk about.



Calm down, We afghans have seen the worst days that one can possible see and now we are heading toward betterment something that I can't say about Pakistan where just started having problems and taste of their won medicine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush

Armstrong said:


> That boat has sailed; we tried something like that in the early years of Pakistan...remember !
> 
> Now I'm sure neither us nor them want it !



what did u try??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

Adamkhel said:


> We would rather comment collectively succide than joing the Pakistan. Contrary to you we afghans still haven't lost our sense of gharat.
> 
> 
> 
> You missed out a very important detail that in the next decades you would lower yourself from the level of panjabized pashtun to panajbized pathan



gharet ? hahahahhaha these words don't suit u , playing in the hands of India and other anti PAKISTAN countries ....
and come out of euphoria , if u didn't stop thinking so u will suffer more and more ... accept truth and try to have friendly relation with your neighbour country



Adamkhel said:


> Calm down, We afghans have seen the worst days that one can possible see and now we are heading toward betterment something that I can't say about Pakistan where just started having problems and taste of their won medicine



hahahahaha nice joke , you yourself exposed yourself to those infections and you are again doing so by messing with PAKISTAN ...... PAKISTANI nation want good relation with u but your attitude is leading to hatred ........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

muse said:


> The firing went on for two hours - no PAF or army aviation response - the army that runs away to fight another day, strikes again.



Pak Army and PAF are only good at killing their own people, but against outside aggressors they are useless.

Kudos to the FC for having the b@lls to stand up to the ANA.


----------



## Ayush

Ayush said:


> what did u try??


 @Armstrong m serious,pak tried to annex afghanistan?? or parts of it??i thought it was the other way around,when they tried to occupy fata...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Matrixx

farhan_9909 said:


> the historic pashtunistan region includes half of afghanistan..afghanistan pashtuns excluding the refugees in pakistan are less than 6-7 millions while the land has alot of resources and bigger as well
> 
> it will provide strategic debt to pakistan..and in long run will help us alot against india



I am wondering ..once pashtunistan become free and separate country..what will left in Pakistan

Also this map does not show Kashmir as part of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

Ayush said:


> @Armstrong m serious,pak tried to annex afghanistan?? or parts of it?



Nothing like that . It isn't possible .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sedqal

Matrixx said:


> I am wondering ..once pashtunistan become free and separate country..what will left in Pakistan
> 
> Also this map does not show Kashmir as part of Pakistan



Quit drooling, Pakistan will remain Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

Matrixx said:


> I am wondering ..once pashtunistan become free and separate country..what will left in Pakistan
> 
> Also this map does not show Kashmir as part of Pakistan




Wet dreams should be left off forums. 
It's better not to reveal all your fantasies and insecurities on a forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Ayush said:


> @Armstrong m serious,pak tried to annex afghanistan?? or parts of it??i thought it was the other way around,when they tried to occupy fata...



If one reads Aslam Khattak's 'A Pathan Odessey', who was our first secretary & then Ambassador to Afghanistan & the works of Gohar Ayub (Ayub Khan's Son & Pakistani's former Foreign Minister) & the historian Humayun Gohar it is alleged that a Confederation of sorts was on the verge of being agreed upon with Afghanistan in 1956. In fact you can read an excerpt from Khattak's book over here : Liaqat's Vison-Iqbal's dream: Inevitable Pakistan-Afghanistan union | Rupee News (scroll down to the middle or near to the bottom...bakii subbb bakwass haii)

Now whether this is factual or not is another matter altogether.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujahid The Brave Warrior

REHAN NIAZI FALCON said:


> they want war lets give them real war ....... cos it is easy to defeat on facebook lets make them taste the reality , hehhehehhee



What are you waiting for ?


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

Mujahid The Brave Warrior said:


> What are you waiting for ?



waiting for threshold .... cos we respect Muslim countries and kin men..
we want peace ..... if anyone threatens then we will show what we can ............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

InDoStAnImUsSaLmAn said:


> Its quite ironical actually,how a country and new nationality was born overnight,on the belief that,religion is the glue that will bind evryone against the objective reality of war and violence.....and now,some 60yrs later we find the citizens of that country ready to launch war against a fellow Muslim country,ignoring the religion now,and considering all the other objective realities of war and violence against his fellow religious brethren....
> In the end,I feel much safer and sin free,surrounded by millions of Hindus around,being an Indian Muslim....than I would have felt,if I had been living in Pakistan,where people die due to fighting between"religious brothers" evryday!





you have a lot of false assumption and analysis in your post. 

However I'd respectfully point out something very very simple. 


Pakistan and India have roughly the same number of Muslims. Right?

Indian economy is doing much better than Pakistan. Right?

Indian secularism gaurantees equal treatment of Muslims and other minorities. right?


Then how would you explain an enormous gap between Pakistani and Indian Muslims?

-- Number of engineers produced every year
-- Number of doctors produced every year
-- Number of judges produced every year
-- Number of police officers produced every year
-- Number of businessmen produced every year


I am not comparing the number army officers and jawans of Muslim faith in the two countries. As there is no comparison at all. period period. 


So yes you may be safe among millions of Hindus
But judging from the condition of my cousins in India, you may be exception if you are highly educated and highly placed Indian Muslim. 


Even when we ignore the global war on terror going next door to Pakistan,

your post remains invalid for many many factors and POVs. 


peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FaujHistorian

This is just a girl fight by few Afghanistani border policemen. 

Sadly one of them got killed in this $tupid quarrel. Sadly. 



No need to make it an international issue. 


peace


----------



## Star Wars

FaujHistorian said:


> you have a lot of false assumption and analysis in your post.
> 
> However I'd respectfully point out something very very simple.
> 
> 
> Pakistan and India have roughly the same number of Muslims. Right?
> 
> Indian economy is doing much better than Pakistan. Right?
> 
> Indian secularism gaurantees equal treatment of Muslims and other minorities. right?
> 
> 
> Then how would you explain an enormous gap between Pakistani and Indian Muslims?
> 
> -- Number of engineers produced every year
> -- Number of doctors produced every year
> -- Number of judges produced every year
> -- Number of police officers produced every year
> -- Number of businessmen produced every year
> 
> 
> I am not comparing the number army officers and jawans of Muslim faith in the two countries. As there is no comparison at all. period period.
> 
> 
> So yes you may be safe among millions of Hindus
> But judging from the condition of my cousins in India, you may be exception if you are highly educated and highly placed Indian Muslim.
> 
> 
> Even when we ignore the global war on terror going next door to Pakistan,
> 
> your post remains invalid for many many factors and POVs.
> 
> 
> peace



your entire post does not make any ounce of sense.... Every collage in this country has seats only for minorities..even some schools are starting it... now if Muslims are not producing enough doctors and engineers in India, its not the fault of the system, its the fault of the person...

The System in this country Heavily favors Muslims and other minorities than Hindus after Congress came into power...


----------



## FaujHistorian

Star Wars said:


> your entire post does not make any ounce of sense.... Every collage in this country has seats only for minorities..even some schools are starting it... now if Muslims are not producing enough doctors and engineers in India, its not the fault of the system, its the fault of the person...
> 
> The System in this country Heavily favors Muslims and other minorities than Hindus after Congress came into power...




Are you an Indian Muslim?

If not

Please let the IndianMuslim answer this. 

Thank you


----------



## Star Wars

FaujHistorian said:


> Are you an Indian Muslim?
> 
> If not
> 
> Please let the IndianMuslim answer this.
> 
> Thank you



now that is just a rather lame excuse to avoid the reality ....


----------



## Juice

That Guy said:


> Of course NATO doesn't want to start a war with Pakistan, they know that it would be suicide. It's the Afghans that want to start a war with Pakistan and force NATO forces into it.



Of course....NATO is frightened of Pakistan! Lol. Fly your pretty planes in....that is NATO airspace.....and your air force knows it.....they would never dare send a plane over.....proven time and again (not even over your own airspace if we are operating there)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Juice said:


> Of course....NATO is frightened of Pakistan! Lol. Fly your pretty planes in....that is NATO airspace.....and your air force knows it.....they would never dare send a plane over.....proven time and again (not even over your own airspace if we are operating there)



Americans are getting killed in afghanistan for the past 12 years , some one sure has dared to continue to kill the americans all this time and from the looks of it , its not about to stop any time soon


----------



## Juice

pakdefender said:


> Americans are getting killed in afghanistan for the past 12 years , some one sure has dared to continue to kill the americans all this time and from the looks of it , its not about to stop any time soon


 And this has what to do with not sending your aircraft? And we lose less troops than we do in Texas car crashes....or a typical market day in Pakistan. (but if I'm wrong by all means tell me of the incursions)


----------



## pakdefender

Juice said:


> And this has what to do with not sending your aircraft? And we lose less troops than we do in Texas car crashes....or a typical market day in Pakistan. (but if I'm wrong by all means tell me of the incursions)



whats the point of feeling good about more deaths in Texas due to car crashes than loosing troops ? this only shows that more needs to be fixed inside united states


----------



## That Guy

Juice said:


> Of course....NATO is frightened of Pakistan! Lol. Fly your pretty planes in....that is NATO airspace.....and your air force knows it.....they would never dare send a plane over.....proven time and again (not even over your own airspace if we are operating there)



Please don't put words into my mouth, I'm not saying NATO is afraid of Pakistan. A war between the two nations would result in NATO victory, having said that, do you really think that NATO wants to go to war with ANOTHER Muslim country? A nuclear armed Muslim country? fighting ANOTHER war, while NATO forces are pretty much tired? I don't think so.

Pakistan is not Iraq, Afghanistan or Iran. Pakistan has the means and capability to inflict massive damage to NATO forces, and even if Pakistan loses, it'll make sure that it doesn't go down without a fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juice

@That Guy sorry, misunderstood. Of course no one wants another war now.
@That Guy sorry, misunderstood. Of course no one wants another war now. More replying to those who talk of sonic booms in Kabul....unrealistic at the moment. Border-clashes are another matter.


----------



## That Guy

Juice said:


> @That Guy sorry, misunderstood. Of course no one wants another war now.
> @That Guy sorry, misunderstood. Of course no one wants another war now. More replying to those who talk of sonic booms in Kabul....unrealistic at the moment. Border-clashes are another matter.



It's fine. If Pakistan didn't have to worry about NATO and international pressure, Pakistan would probably bomb the Afghan border posts as retaliation. As it stands, as long as NATO and US forces are in Afghanistan, Pakistan would like to avoid bringing them into this situation, while the Afghans are actively trying to drag them in and start a war with Pakistan.

Having said that, Pakistan would rather not go to war anyways, as our economy would be crippled. It's already bad enough as it is, a war would cause even more damage and possibly ruin Pakistan's already low international standing, turning it into a pariah state.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujahid The Brave Warrior

REHAN NIAZI FALCON said:


> waiting for threshold .... cos we respect Muslim countries and kin men..
> we want peace ..... if anyone threatens then we will show what we can ............



Lol you said lets give them war so dont wait please come forward and one thing more please stop all these fake words like we are Muslim we respect muslim and BLA BLA. now we know you


----------



## Mujahid The Brave Warrior

InDoStAnImUsSaLmAn said:


> Its quite ironical actually,how a country and new nationality was born overnight,on the belief that,religion is the glue that will bind evryone against the objective reality of war and violence.....and now,some 60yrs later we find the citizens of that country ready to launch war against a fellow Muslim country,ignoring the religion now,and considering all the other objective realities of war and violence against his fellow religious brethren....
> In the end,I feel much safer and sin free,surrounded by millions of Hindus around,being an Indian Muslim....than I would have felt,if I had been living in Pakistan,where people die due to fighting between"religious brothers" evryday!



Pakistan was never created for Islam And Muslim Ummah infect Pakistan was create to destroy ISLAM just think After the creation of Pakistan how many religions got birth in that country by Name of Islam ????? As far as I know there are 78 religion all claiming to be Muslims and even some of them have there own prophets and claiming to be Messiah Astaghferullah Sir zaid hamid Was one of thier first Khalifah The interior minister dont know Surah al I khlas which we read in every fard rakah


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

Mujahid The Brave Warrior said:


> Lol you said lets give them war so dont wait please come forward and one thing more please stop all these fake words like we are Muslim we respect muslim and BLA BLA. now we know you



your comments are simply absurd ........another infatuated and corrupt person in the forum .....
same we can say about your country that your country is enemy of ISLAM and is working for ISRAEL , INDIA and America .. 
nothing good can be expected from u ..



Mujahid The Brave Warrior said:


> Pakistan was never created for Islam And Muslim Ummah infect Pakistan was create to destroy ISLAM just think After the creation of Pakistan how many religions got birth in that country by Name of Islam ????? As far as I know there are 78 religion all claiming to be Muslims and even some of them have there own prophets and claiming to be Messiah Astaghferullah Sir zaid hamid Was one of thier first Khalifah The interior minister dont know Surah al I khlas which we read in every fard rakah


hahahahhahhaha you are too much brainwashed ....... your comments show u are insane person and there is no need to wate time with fool like u ..... cos people like u know nothing about ISLAM or Humanity .... 
i would like admin to block person like u , who know nothing and is here in forum just to infuse poison ..

actually a statement ............ racism is something that extracts maximum of hatred for minimum of the reason fits upon u ...
and by the way PAKISTANIS don't bother about barking dogs , because there is a saying that barking dogs seldom bite, and it the ever tried to bite we know how to counter so just chill ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

we try to respect u but u people can't digest respect ............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheRafael00000

Mujahid The Brave Warrior said:


> Pakistan was never created for Islam And Muslim Ummah infect Pakistan was create to destroy ISLAM just think After the creation of Pakistan how many religions got birth in that country by Name of Islam ????? As far as I know there are 78 religion all claiming to be Muslims and even some of them have there own prophets and claiming to be Messiah Astaghferullah Sir zaid hamid Was one of thier first Khalifah The interior minister dont know Surah al I khlas which we read in every fard rakah



No man! You are utterly wrong. That's the falsehood may be came from US or India. After all, Pakistan and Afghanistan must concentrate to rebuild Economy and communication. Moreover, you both are common enemy to India and ally to China. Best of luck.



Mujahid The Brave Warrior said:


> Pakistan was never created for Islam And Muslim Ummah infect Pakistan was create to destroy ISLAM just think After the creation of Pakistan how many religions got birth in that country by Name of Islam ????? As far as I know there are 78 religion all claiming to be Muslims and even some of them have there own prophets and claiming to be Messiah Astaghferullah Sir zaid hamid Was one of thier first Khalifah The interior minister dont know Surah al I khlas which we read in every fard rakah



No man! You are utterly wrong. That's the falsehood may be came from US or India. After all, Pakistan and Afghanistan must concentrate to rebuild Economy and communication. Moreover, you both are common enemy to India and ally to China. Best of luck.


----------



## InDoStAnImUsSaLmAn

FaujHistorian said:


> you have a lot of false assumption and analysis in your post.
> 
> However I'd respectfully point out something very very simple.
> 
> 
> Pakistan and India have roughly the same number of Muslims. Right?
> 
> Indian economy is doing much better than Pakistan. Right?
> 
> Indian secularism gaurantees equal treatment of Muslims and other minorities. right?
> 
> 
> Then how would you explain an enormous gap between Pakistani and Indian Muslims?
> 
> -- Number of engineers produced every year
> -- Number of doctors produced every year
> -- Number of judges produced every year
> -- Number of police officers produced every year
> -- Number of businessmen produced every year
> 
> 
> I am not comparing the number army officers and jawans of Muslim faith in the two countries. As there is no comparison at all. period period.
> 
> 
> So yes you may be safe among millions of Hindus
> But judging from the condition of my cousins in India, you may be exception if you are highly educated and highly placed Indian Muslim.
> 
> 
> Even when we ignore the global war on terror going next door to Pakistan,
> 
> your post remains invalid for many many factors and POVs.
> 
> 
> peace



Ok bro,let me answer that.... I have been to Bangladesh on many visits.... It has a sizeable hindu population in the rural areas.... But nowhere have I found any hindu on any important goverment post or job.... Its quite like what the british had done to us Indians during their rule...... Now,you come to present day India... I can assure you will find enough of us in important posts and job.... our chief election commisoner was a Muslim... he had the power to make and break goverments if he had wanted to.......and there are countless other examples I can follow in civil service,it jobs,you name it.... Ya there are many Muslim families who don't send their children to proper schools,get their daughters married early without completing education.... no one can help them if they don't help themselves.... Let me recall an incident and you'll understand..... I studied in a reputed school in Kolkata... One of my Hindu classmates while chatting casually told that the country got divided because of us Muslims.... the teacher who was also a hindu heard it,called the boy and slaaped him...then told enough damage has been done to the country because of such mentalities from either side....and warned him never to say such things again....hope this will give you an idea how things are in present day India! we have baals and akbaruddins but no one supports them!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujahid The Brave Warrior

farhan_9909 said:


> Pashtunistan or let say half of afghanistan belong to us pakistani pashtuns.
> 
> we are 3 time more than afghan pashtuns..
> 
> i just hope that the majority of pakistani pashtuns realize this and claim our land back while pushing all the afghan pashtuns or tajikized or uzbekized pashtuns into rest of afghanistan





LOLLLLLLLLLL is son greater Than father ? REMEMBER 60 YEARS Vs 2000 Years So Please Dont ACT like Haramy Have Some Respect Afghanistan Is Native To All PAKHTOONS wither u accept IT or not But That Is The Reality


----------



## Mujahid The Brave Warrior

REHAN NIAZI FALCON said:


> your comments are simply absurd ........another infatuated and corrupt person in the forum .....
> same we can say about your country that your country is enemy of ISLAM and is working for ISRAEL , INDIA and America ..
> nothing good can be expected from u ..
> 
> 
> hahahahhahhaha you are too much brainwashed ....... your comments show u are insane person and there is no need to wate time with fool like u ..... cos people like u know nothing about ISLAM or Humanity ....
> i would like admin to block person like u , who know nothing and is here in forum just to infuse poison ..
> 
> actually a statement ............ racism is something that extracts maximum of hatred for minimum of the reason fits upon u ...
> and by the way PAKISTANIS don't bother about barking dogs , because there is a saying that barking dogs seldom bite, and it the ever tried to bite we know how to counter so just chill ...



Ewwwww Then Say SIMPLY that You Not Debate And ARE we Friends OF Israel lol funny Mossad agent is going to be your president and yes we are friends of israel lol


----------



## Bonhomie

Mujahid The Brave Warrior said:


> Pakistan was never created for Islam And Muslim Ummah infect Pakistan was create to destroy ISLAM just think After the creation of Pakistan how many religions got birth in that country by Name of Islam ????? As far as I know there are 78 religion all claiming to be Muslims and even some of them have there own prophets and claiming to be Messiah Astaghferullah Sir zaid hamid Was one of thier first Khalifah The interior minister dont know Surah al I khlas which we read in every fard rakah



Whoa man where did that came from? what new thing took place since 47 please verify your idiotic claim sharppp;

you're so full of hate I see I hope you get a Ban Hammer right on your numb-skull.

everybody say A'men to dat!


----------



## Mujahid The Brave Warrior

Bonhomie said:


> Whoa man where did that came from? what new thing took place since 47 please verify your idiotic claim sharppp;
> 
> you're so full of hate I see I hope you get a Ban Hammer right on your numb-skull.
> 
> everybody say A'men to dat!




Ban me no problem that's what you can do in real to kill and online to ban that's in the nature of you people


----------



## Die Hard

IF Americans and USSR did not got a chance against the Afghanis then how come we Pakistanis will stand against them ? Enough of bloodshed because of our stupidity (Army and ISI in general), We should let them happily in their house without poking our nose in their internal affairs and let us concentrate on building our house. Stop making posts which does not make a sense of picking up a fight with Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

*The Coming Afghan-Pakistan Cross-Border Conflict* 

Geopolitical Diary

Thursday, May 2, 2013


Heavy fighting was reported Wednesday between Afghan and Pakistani security forces along the northern end of the border between the two southwest Asian countries. The fighting reportedly took place in the Goshta district of Afghanistan&#8217;s eastern Nangarhar province. The two sides have been sparring for weeks over what Kabul says are Islamabad's efforts to establish security outposts on Afghan soil.

This is not the first time Afghan and Pakistani forces have clashed; they have fought limited battles over the years. Kabul's refusal to recognize the Durand Line, the de facto border between the two countries drawn by the British in the late 19th century, started the current conflict in the 1970s.


More than forty years later, the situation has become worse. The Islamist militancy that began in Afghanistan -- with Pakistan's support -- has spread across large swaths of Pakistan and is causing Islamabad and Kabul to clash. Initially, the border skirmishes stemmed from Kabul's concerns that Afghan Taliban insurgents with sanctuary in Pakistan were staging attacks against Afghan President Hamid Karzai's forces and their Western allies. In recent years, though, with the rise of Pakistan's own Taliban rebels, Islamabad has been concerned that many of the Pakistani Taliban forces have fled to eastern Afghanistan, where they stage attacks on the Pakistani side.

Each side accuses the other of turning a blind eye to their respective rebels and, worse, possibly aiding them, but the presence of NATO forces has limited the scale of fighting between Afghan and Pakistani forces. With Western forces scheduled soon to leave the region, these clashes are expected to intensify. Afghan forces are weaker than those of Pakistan, but it is this very weakness that has Pakistan worried about its own security in the post-NATO period.

Kabul is facing a critical transition -- at the same time as Western forces leave the country, a successor who has yet to be identified will replace Karzai. At that point, Pakistan will feel the need to take matters into its own hands and go after Taliban rebels on the Afghan side, which the Afghans will see as an attempt by the Pakistanis to support the Afghan Taliban.

We will therefore witness messy cross-border battles involving government and Taliban forces on both sides. It is not clear how the residual forces that the United States plans to leave behind will manage such a situation, but any action by American forces is sure to further stoke cross-border tensions.

One of the biggest questions surrounding post-NATO Afghanistan has been the state of security inside the country following the departure of Western forces in 2014, especially if no political settlement is reached beforehand. There is a consensus that the civil war within Afghanistan will intensify. Not enough attention is being paid, however, to a complex cross-border conflict that has the potential to destabilize not just Afghanistan, but Pakistan as well.



Read more: The Coming Afghan-Pakistan Cross-Border Conflict | Stratfor


----------



## Mujahid The Brave Warrior

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Reminds me of an accident few years back... when my father was commanding FC ... ANA troops came inside our border and fired a few shots... and the wing commander ordered the subedar on the respective post which was situated in the area to fire... and guess what... the guys killed 4 soldiers and injured alot more and tht too with a DSHK... they even left their bodies... and till dawn they werent even allowed to pick up those bodies... ANA is sub human ... once they killed a poor shephard kid grazing sheeps near the border.. another guy from the shephards village saw the episode and reported it to FC... In turn the ANA faced alot of shyt!
> 
> God protect our soldiers!





Where and when ??? Can you please confirm the date and area


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mujahid The Brave Warrior said:


> Where and when ??? Can you please confirm the date and area



Happened near paktia border with Pakistan... about 3.5 years back... dont really remember the exact date.


----------



## harris

just because these afghans have discovered the internet and learnt to use photoshop they think afghanistan is a super power !! LOL!!


----------

